# Heard a rumor today



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

If this is true wich I hope it is you will now only be able to gig 10 flounder in the state of Alabama. With Florida waters that border Alabama waters this is bound to help with the flounder population.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (9/26/2008)*If this is true wich I hope it is you will now only be able to gig 10 flounder in the state of Alabama. With Florida waters that border Alabama waters this is bound to help with the flounder population.


you are correct sir


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info MR...i think its a great thing personally! maybe now we will start seeing more flounder!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think it sucks. :doh

But for $101.00 you can gig all you want. Kinda like the Red Snapper limits


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

good thing for sure...

they need to do away with the ridiculous commercial limits!... with 10 flounder/person you wouldn't be able to eat that many in a week?...

solution.... catch less; it'll give you an excuse to go gigging more often.

just my .01 (.02 after tax)


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *VS200B (9/26/2008)*good thing for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. 10 is more than I want to clean anyway.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

It's not going to make a bit of difference in the numbers of flounders we will see. 

As long as the shrimp boats are out there sweeping up millions of juveniles as bycatchreducing the bag limit for recreational fisherman is pointless.....and a slap in the face IMO.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (9/26/2008)*It's not going to make a bit of difference in the numbers of flounders we will see.
> 
> As long as the shrimp boats are out there sweeping up millions of juveniles as bycatchreducing the bag limit for recreational fisherman is pointless.....and a slap in the face IMO.


My thoughts exactly!!! The number of flounder that are taken recreationally don't even represent a fraction of what the commercial shrimpers do. All it amounts to is that somebody had some pull where it counted and was able to flex there muscle a little. For what other reason would you make a change such as this after this years books have already been printed. I understand that they have good intentions and that this is supposed to better the fishery but, IMO, they are a day late and a dollar short, they should have went ahead and done this when they first imposed a size limit if they were going to do it at all. I can't speak for anyone else but I haven't seen a drastic increase or decrease in the amount of fish since they made the size limit change in Alabama, however many years ago it was. Same goes for Florida as I fish both reguarly. If you look in the right places they are there. The only real smart move that I have seen them make is therestrictions of the shrimpingin most of the bays. 

As far as there argument on the people picking up to many at the jubilees, I think its BS, the local people have been doing this ever since and it has never seemed to affect the numbers of fish. Go talk to some of theones that have been taking part in these Jubilees every since they were little kids. Ask them how it feels to have a LEGAL GUN STUCK TO THEIR HEADS!!! :blownaway


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

:withstupid


----------

